
Apple Could Have Brought a Big iPhone X Feature to Older iPhone but Didn't - animeseinfeld
https://mobile.slashdot.org/story/17/11/20/2030212/apple-could-have-brought-a-big-iphone-x-feature-to-older-iphone-but-didnt-developer-says
======
MBCook
This isn’t exactly true. See Gruber’s note about it [1].

Basically the 7+ isn’t capable of doing the lighting in real time so Apple
didn’t implement the feature for post only figuring it would be a bad
experience.

1\. [https://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/11/20/camera-
mode-7-p...](https://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/11/20/camera-mode-7-plus)

